# Juicy Joes moving to Cape Town



## ShaneW (8/11/14)

Juicy Joes will be moving to Vape Town at the end of this year. 

I've been appointed as the manager of the CT branch of Sentech, starting 1 December. 
Sam will be staying in East London till the beginning of Jan and running Juicy Joes until she moves down. 

What does this mean to you :


Cape Town customers shipping costs will be more affordable. 
Unfortunately my East London customers will have to use national courier. I am however looking for someone here to stock my products and this will be communicated in time. 
My response time to forum related queries might be delayed until I settle into the new position. 
The planned expansion of the juice lines might also be delayed somewhat, although I do still have a few additions in the pipeline which should still be released shortly. 
There will be a few days where we will be closed due to holidays, packing and the move. 
Juicy Joes will be attending all Cape Town vape meets 
Thanks to everyone for the incredible support thus far, without you guys Juicy Joes would not be around  
I promise to be back in full swing as soon as possible, with some great new products and the service you have come to expect from us. 

Regards 

Shane

Reactions: Like 15 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Riddle (8/11/14)

All the best man. Good luck and enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zegee (8/11/14)

Congrats bro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/11/14)

Nice man, congrats!

I am sure you'll enjoy the best city in ZA.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/11/14)

Congrats @ShaneW 

Wishing you guys all the very best with the changes and a successful 2015!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (8/11/14)

Good luck with move and welcome inni Kaap

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/11/14)

All the best.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gman211991 (8/11/14)

@ShaneW And the mother city grabs another awesome supplier look forward to having you all the best.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (8/11/14)

Thanks for all the well wishes guys! 

Cape Town is fast becoming the vaping capital of SA, really looking forward to moving.


----------



## andro (8/11/14)

@ShaneW really happy for you ( and me) . Cant wait to meet you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (8/11/14)

andro said:


> @ShaneW really happy for you ( and me) . Cant wait to meet you



Likewise bro... 

Already planning my tat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/11/14)

I think all the Cape juice specialists need to have a juice warehouse in JHB
If you need assistance in setting that up, just give me a buzz

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (8/11/14)

ShaneW said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes guys!
> 
> Cape Town is fast becoming the vaping capital of SA, really looking forward to moving.



Cape Town has always been the vaping capital of SA we welcome you to Vape Town, sir.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (8/11/14)

Congrats on the job, and the move to vapetown!!

Better rsvp for the vape meet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (8/11/14)

Congrats @ShaneW all the best for the move and I guess I'll meet you on the 6th of December

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (8/11/14)

@ShaneW first congrats on the new post. Good to see guys moving forward . Second. Vape town is very happy to have you. When u here and if u need anything give me a shout and I'll help you out where I can. Hope we see u at the vape meet

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (9/11/14)

Whoohoo!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/11/14)

Silver said:


> I think all the Cape juice specialists need to have a juice warehouse in JHB
> If you need assistance in setting that up, just give me a buzz


I will also be willing to assist with this.

Would be nice if all different juices could be available from one place in a couple of provinces. (Wishfull thinking I know, but I am definitely available to help if you need it)


----------



## Dubz (5/12/14)

Welcome to Vape Town. Good to have you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (5/12/14)

All the best for the start of your new chapter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VaperWinx (5/12/14)

Congrats and best of luck.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (5/12/14)

Welcome to Vape Town brother.

Its good to have awesome international juices available locally which are not overpriced and don't break the bank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Evil (5/12/14)

BhavZ said:


> Welcome to Vape Town brother.
> 
> Its good to have awesome international juices available locally which are not overpriced and don't break the bank.



+ 1000000000000000000000000

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hyphen (8/12/14)

Great service , looking forward to taking advantage of the closeness .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/12/14)

Hi @ShaneW 
Wishing you well for your settling in period in Cape Town
Hope its going well

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (8/12/14)

Well, well, well, @ShaneW becoming a mountain goat and W.P supporter . Hope everything works out to the best for you with the move and adapting to a "slower" lifestyle.

PS. Any update on Alien Visions - Gryphon's Breath ETA?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (9/12/14)

Thanks guys... 

Things have been really hectic past 2 weeks getting the house ready for sale (got a decent offer today so holding thumbs it pans out). 

Staying in a hotel here in CT and working till midnight every night, trying to put the hours in while family still in EL. 
Flying back next Friday so we can pack the house up and drive through on the 4th...exciting times just not looking forward to moving house and 12hr drive with 2 kids and a dog and cat in the car . 

@johan... Apologies, I haven't ordered the gryphons yet, wanted it for the CT vape meet but the Thanksgiving holiday prevented it from arriving in time so the put a hold on the order. Will pick it up again tomorrow so another 10-12 days or so.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cat (9/12/14)

Congrats. It sounds good.


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/12/14)

ShaneW said:


> Thanks guys...
> 
> Things have been really hectic past 2 weeks getting the house ready for sale (got a decent offer today so holding thumbs it pans out).
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are working your fingers to the bones. Good luck bud! It will all pay off in the end.


----------



## Skobbejak (11/12/14)

Is juice joes closed for now? I have placed an order on the net, and paid, cant get hold of them??
I tried to phone them this morning, but my phone just says call failed. ?


----------



## Andre (11/12/14)

Skobbejak said:


> Is juice joes closed for now? I have placed an order on the net, and paid, cant get hold of them??
> I tried to phone them this morning, but my phone just says call failed. ?


Have you tried to PM him? Maybe they are moving atm.


----------



## ShaneW (11/12/14)

Skobbejak said:


> Is juice joes closed for now? I have placed an order on the net, and paid, cant get hold of them??
> I tried to phone them this morning, but my phone just says call failed. ?



Hi Daniel

Apologies for that, The load shedding power cuts/surges seemed to have killed our VoIP phone and I'm not at home to fix it... I'm in CT till next friday.
My Cell number is, 082xxxxxxxif you need anything or you could always email sales@juicyjoes.co.za

Can confirm that your order was sent today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skobbejak (11/12/14)

Thank u very much!!!!!!!


----------



## Rellik (11/12/14)

Welcome to Cape Town bro. Was good to have you at the Cape Town meet and also had alot of fun at our Wednesday mini meet. I can see that you are gonna fit right in to the crazy capie crowd!!!
Now just buy a WP jersey !!!


----------



## ShaneW (11/12/14)

Rellik said:


> Welcome to Cape Town bro. Was good to have you at the Cape Town meet and also had alot of fun at our Wednesday mini meet. I can see that you are gonna fit right in to the crazy capie crowd!!!
> Now just buy a WP jersey !!!


 
Thanks dude, was great getting to know you guys aswell.
hahahahah... stormers has always my '2nd' team so they'll always have my support unless they playing my team. Cant wait to go see a few live games at the Prooooooooviiiiince stadium.


----------



## ShaneW (11/12/14)

Oh and the phone line 0435553333 is up and running again, got Sam to moer it with a hammer until it finally gave up and started working again

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (12/12/14)

ShaneW said:


> Oh and the phone line 0435553333 is up and running again, got Sam to moer it with a hammer until it finally gave up and started working again



Lol @ShaneW thats so funny!

How to fix a VOIP line - just moer it with a hammer

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/12/14)

if all else fails.... hammer time

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TylerD (12/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> if all else fails.... hammer time

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

